# Need a Pen Idea



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm scratching my head trying to figure out what kind of kit to get.. I plan on making my mail man a pen for Christmas. He's such a nice guy, goes out of his way to make sure that our mail is picked up/delivered properly, and always makes it a point to be kind to the kids in the neighborhood. He had surgery earlier this year, and his sub driver really made us realize how great of a guy he is. 

penkits.biz has some cool looking acrylic blanks that have postage stamps in them, but the kits they have them pre-fit for just aren't kits that I find appealing (therefore, don't want to waste the money on the bushings and bits). I really enjoy the aristocrat/baron/jr gent style pens, but also have the classic elite kits on order, along with the bushings and bit. I'm wondering if anyone knows of any 'postal' themed blanks out there that I could try.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 13, 2014)

U might ask @arkie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 14, 2014)

I think there's a video showing how to make your own stamp blanks... Yep, here it is.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 14, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> U might ask @arkie


I agree @arkie just made me a Johnny Cash stamp pen that will end up in the hands of his little sister Joann Cash. He has done hundreds and hundreds of cast blanks. Along with the Johnny Cash pen he made me a pen cast with one of my cut up credit cards that will be given to Dave Ramsey. Both pens are spectacular! Send him a pm or maybe he will post here and can help you come up with something.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 14, 2014)

Greg.... You kicked credit Card habit. Congrats. 

Unfortunately parents give their kids a credit card teaching stupidity at an early age.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't help with blanks but as for kit I would recommend a click type for his convenience. The Compson from PSI is a nice- with a long blank.


----------

